# 2002 Honda Civic LX - 92k miles



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm asking $6,000 OBO. Don't be shy to shoot me an offer!

Here's the KSL article: http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/1473961?ad_cid=9


----------

